
Implantable wireless devices trigger, and may block, pain signals - DrScump
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151109143616.htm
======
jhallenworld
They've made zone implant controls:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Knowledge](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forbidden_Knowledge)

------
anonymfus
Will it be possible to make skulls transparent via genetic modification? For
direct non-invasive optical connection to the brain with higher bandwidth than
trough eyes.

------
trhway
some day the mice will evolve and would need a "model" to run various
experiments on ... Fortunately, i will not be around then.

~~~
anonymfus
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2881](http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2881)

